# Summer VIC herping finds



## richoman_3 (Feb 3, 2015)

Couple quick trips, not really too much

here...

enjoy..

if you want more info on anything let me know.




Central Bearded Dragon (Pogona vitticeps) head detail by Nick Volpe, on Flickr



Tessellated gecko (Diplodactylus tessellatus) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr



Spotted Marsh Frog (Limnodynastes tasmaniensis) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr



Curl Snake (Suta suta) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr



Burton's Legless Lizard (Lialis burtonis) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr



Burton's Legless Lizard (Lialis burtonis) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr



Marble-faced Delma (Delma australis) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr



Robust Striped Skink (Ctenotus robustus) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr



Nobbi Dragon (Diporiphora nobbi) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr



Nobbi Dragon (Diporiphora nobbi) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr


patternless



Beaded Gecko (Lucasium damaeum) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr




Mallee Dragon (Ctenophorus fordi) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr



Mallee Dragon (Ctenophorus fordi) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr



De Vis' Banded Snake (Denisonia devisi) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr



Eastern Hooded Scalyfoot (Pygopus schraderi) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr



Eastern Hooded Scalyfoot (Pygopus schraderi) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr



Southern Spiny-tailed Gecko (Strophurus intermedius) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr



Grey-Strike Thrush (Colluricincla harmonica) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr




Lesueur's Tree Frog (Litoria lesueuri) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr



Green and Golden Bell Frog (Litoria aurea) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr



Bleating Tree Frog (Litoria dentata) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr



Jacky Dragon (Amphibolurus muricatus) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr



Atrax sutherlandi by Nick Volpe, on Flickr



Southern Banjo Frog (Limnodynastes dumerili insularis) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr



Martin's Toadlet (Uperoleia martini) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr



Martin's Toadlet (Uperoleia martini) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr



Martin's Toadlet (Uperoleia martini) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr



Peron's Tree Frog tadpole (Litoria peroni) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr



Highlands Copperhead (Austrelaps ramsayi) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr



Highlands Copperhead (Austrelaps ramsayi) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr



White-lipped Snake (Drysdalia coronoides) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr



Murray Rainbow Fish (Melanotaenia fluviatilis) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr



Murray Rainbowfish (Melanotaenia fluviatilis) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr



Spencer's Skink (Pseudemoia spenceri) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr



Spotted Marsh Frog (Limnodynastes tasmaniensis) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr



Azure Kingfisher (Ceyx azureus) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr


Nick


----------



## Rob (Feb 4, 2015)

Awesome pics as usual Nick. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Channaz (Feb 4, 2015)

Great shots, as always. Every photo is superb. 

Hard to single any out for more praise than others, but what the hell... I particularly liked the head shots of the White-lipped, the Highlands Copperhead and the Burtons.


----------



## NickGeee (Feb 4, 2015)

A fish isn't a herp.
silly nick.


----------



## richoman_3 (Feb 4, 2015)

NickGeee said:


> A fish isn't a herp.
> silly nick.


Neither are half the animals you take photos of, common stuff dont count 

Thanks Rob and Chanaz


----------



## benc63 (Feb 4, 2015)

Sweet shots Nick. I like your lighting.


----------



## Bushman (Feb 5, 2015)

Great pics! 
I particularly like the way you've arranged the subjects and the close-ups are excellent. 
Like Ben, I reckon that the lighting is spot-on. What flash unit are you using?


----------



## ronhalling (Feb 6, 2015)

Wow Nick, that is a fabulous pic of the Atrax sutherlandi, and how lucky were you to find a female in such good condition. I have only ever seen 1 of those particular Funnel Webs and it was not even in the Southern NSW or Northern Vic range for that species, 38 years ago in conjunction with Eric Worrell and the Commonwealth Serum Laboratories i spent 14 days mapping the range and distribution of the Blue Mountains Funnel Web (Hadronyche versuta) in the Megalong Valley and the Katoomba escarpment area, during this time i found what appeared at the time to be a Sydney Funnel Web (Atrax robustus) so i kept it to be formally identified later as i thought it strange considering the temperature and topography to find A.robustus that far west. As it turned out when we got back and had it identified it was in fact A.sutherlandi, to this day it still has me scratching my head trying to work out how and why we found it in the Megalong valley, it must have been on holidays. Keep up the great work Nick, your work is going ahead in leaps and bounds, your subject arrangement, use of light and lens choice is superlative, i said it a couple of years ago and i stand by what i said now, You have a brilliant future ahead of you if you decide to take your photographic expertise to the next level, it is a gift rarely seen in someone as young as you and it would be a traversty to see it wasted.  ...........................................Ron


----------



## richoman_3 (Feb 6, 2015)

ronhalling said:


> Wow Nick, that is a fabulous pic of the Atrax sutherlandi, and how lucky were you to find a female in such good condition. I have only ever seen 1 of those particular Funnel Webs and it was not even in the Southern NSW or Northern Vic range for that species, 38 years ago in conjunction with Eric Worrell and the Commonwealth Serum Laboratories i spent 14 days mapping the range and distribution of the Blue Mountains Funnel Web (Hadronyche versuta) in the Megalong Valley and the Katoomba escarpment area, during this time i found what appeared at the time to be a Sydney Funnel Web (Atrax robustus) so i kept it to be formally identified later as i thought it strange considering the temperature and topography to find A.robustus that far west. As it turned out when we got back and had it identified it was in fact A.sutherlandi, to this day it still has me scratching my head trying to work out how and why we found it in the Megalong valley, it must have been on holidays. Keep up the great work Nick, your work is going ahead in leaps and bounds, your subject arrangement, use of light and lens choice is superlative, i said it a couple of years ago and i stand by what i said now, You have a brilliant future ahead of you if you decide to take your photographic expertise to the next level, it is a gift rarely seen in someone as young as you and it would be a traversty to see it wasted.  ...........................................Ron



Thanks heaps Ron, your replies are always appreciated!
Wow that is interesting to find one all the way out there!. I found about 5 under a couple of big logs in a moist gully in Mallacoota. I took 2 female specimens home with me and left the rest. One of them had an eggsack and the babies hatched a few days ago (photo is on my flickr)
hehe i will never leave photography!, if i could somehow make money off it, it would be handy LOL !

Thanks Ben and Bushman, i use 2 430 EX II canon speedlites on either side of my camera held by a bracket


----------



## Chicken (Feb 6, 2015)

richoman_3 said:


> Neither are half the animals you take photos of, common stuff dont count
> 
> Thanks Rob and Chanaz



Common stuff dont count says the one who just put up shots of robusts and jackies


----------



## richoman_3 (Feb 8, 2015)

Chicken said:


> Common stuff dont count says the one who just put up shots of robusts and jackies


Do you even know what herping is anymore?


----------



## bigg_bunny (Feb 25, 2015)

Great shots.You have a real talent for photography. I love the Bell frog and the Burtons. What lens do you use for the macro head shots ?


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 26, 2015)

Really superb photography! Cheers


----------



## richoman_3 (Feb 27, 2015)

bigg_bunny said:


> Great shots.You have a real talent for photography. I love the Bell frog and the Burtons. What lens do you use for the macro head shots ?



canon f/2.8 100mm usm macro

cheers


----------

